# [EVDL] Buying a Zivan NG3?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

goto zivanusa.com



> --- "John G. Lussmyer" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > So, where can I buy a Zivan NG3 for my Sparrow?
> > (Buyer doesn't want to pay the PFC-40 premium! )
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> dale henderson wrote:
> > goto zivanusa.com
> >
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Take a look at:

http://www.electroauto.com/catalog/price-pts.shtml#batteries

I think they had the lowest price last I checked.

Rod Smith

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of John G. Lussmyer
Sent: Sunday, April 13, 2008 6:18 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Buying a Zivan NG3?



> dale henderson wrote:
> > goto zivanusa.com
> >
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> So, where can I buy a Zivan NG3 for my Sparrow?

Randy Holmquist (Canadian EV) offers them. 

canev.com

I'm sure there must be others. Zivan USA should have a dealer list. You 
might have to call them for it.

For a used one, you might try asking around at the Sparrow group on Yahoo. 
Surely someone there must have replaced / upgraded his charger.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > Randy Holmquist (Canadian EV) offers them.
> >
> > canev.com
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I found Zivans at cloudelectric.com with pricing. I don't know why some dealers want to hide pricing when it is not a big deal to make changes if your web page is set up correctly. I suppose some of them think they "add value" to what they are selling by giving you advice, etc., or they are indeed ashamed of their markup.

Buying online should be about comparing the price and getting the best deal. 

I just bought an IOTA DLS55 and got excellent price and fast shipping from Northern Arizona Wind and Sun. Works great as an auxiliary DC-DC in my EV.

Mark Ward
95 Saab 900SE "Saabrina"
www.saabrina.blogspot.com



----- Original Message ----
From: John G. Lussmyer <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, April 14, 2008 10:11:26 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Buying a Zivan NG3?



> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > Randy Holmquist (Canadian EV) offers them.
> >
> > canev.com
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> 
> > Maybe he does. It does bring up one of my pet peeves about
> > many Web Stores.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roger,
If I recall correctly, (not a given) last year you indicated that
Delta-Q was going to introduce higher voltage chargers. Anything
happening on that front?
storm



-- 
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1059
http://stormselectric.blogspot.com/
Storm

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> storm connors wrote:
> 
> > If I recall correctly, (not a given) last year you indicated
> > that Delta-Q was going to introduce higher voltage chargers.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

good summary john, an other thing to keep in mind with
EV parts it is common that there is only one main
suppler, for example warp motors, you can 'buy' them
lots of places but they all come from one place. i
don't know if that applies to zivan chargers but i do
know that zivanusa not only sells them, but they also
fix/adjust them. i'll be the first to admit that hey
are a little hard to deal with but they seem to be
main source.

also those websites that do have prices they may not
be current, i think that most of electric auto is not
up to date. great folks and i fully understand if
they don't want to update their website all the time,
but i don't think they or anyone else will be cheaper.

so in response the other john: "Umm, why?
No prices, No indication that they actually sell them,
No list of distributors. Just info about the chargers
themselves."

the first response when some one is helping and giving
the best info they know. a good way to respond might
be a 'thank you'.



> --- Richard Acuti <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > John,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I ended up calling ALL of the people I found who MIGHT sell an NG3 to me.
Elcon actually answered the phone, gave a price, and a lead time.
I had to leave a message with all the others.
6 hours later, only Electro Automotive called back, and they tell me 
that Zivan STRONGLY discourages them from ever selling a 120ac input 
unit with over 144VDC output. To the point of telling them they are not 
available. Kind of weird since that's the charger most Sparrows came 
with...

Then, my hunt for an NG3 was terminated. My Sparrow buyer apparently 
mis-communicated his original desire, and bought my bird WITH the PFC-40 
charger.
So I no longer need an NG3.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> ...
> > Maybe he does. It does bring up one of my pet peeves about many Web Stores.
> > No prices on anything
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone have experience with their PFC Chargers that ELCON is selling?

They don't say ZIVAN on them.
Thanks



> Richard Acuti <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > John,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

PFC also stands for Power Factor Correcting. Maybe they are using 
that term generically.



> m gol wrote:
> 
> > Does anyone have experience with their PFC Chargers that ELCON is
> > selling?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have the PFC-1500, it is a chinese manufacturer, but for the price much better than a Quickcharge. I have used 3 of them with no issues
Sent via BlackBerry by AT&T

-----Original Message-----
From: Roger Heuckeroth <[email protected]>

Date: Wed, 6 May 2009 21:34:36 
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List<[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Buying a Zivan NG3?


PFC also stands for Power Factor Correcting. Maybe they are using
that term generically.



> m gol wrote:
> 
> > Does anyone have experience with their PFC Chargers that ELCON is
> > selling?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

OK....do we know if they are being made exclusively for ELcon?



> Craig Egan <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I have the PFC-1500, it is a chinese manufacturer, but for the price much
> > better than a Quickcharge. I have used 3 of them with no issues
> ...


----------

